# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  virtual Private Networking. A tutorial

## JEK

https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/38176/v...ers-need-know/

----------


## andynap

Excellent article.

----------


## LuckyKid

Can anyone offer a suggestion for a paid VPN provider for iOS iPhone/iPad they've used and or like?

Using open wifi isn't safe anymore and I'd like a safer option with good coverage for travel in N. America and Caribbean.  (That island would be a plus too.)

----------


## MIke R

I use VPN Express App for iPad  to get Pandora down there......seems to work well

----------


## andynap

> Can anyone offer a suggestion for a paid VPN provider for iOS iPhone/iPad they've used and or like?
> 
> Using open wifi isn't safe anymore and I'd like a safer option with good coverage for travel in N. America and Caribbean.  (That island would be a plus too.)



Yes- VPN Express

----------


## KevinS

I also use VPN Express from Express Network Solutions.  For security purposes, it seems to work well.  For watching/listening to media content outside of the US, most work OK.  You get a free block of data, and then purchase additional blocks as needed.

----------


## LuckyKid

Thanks Mike, Andy and Kevin. It's a bit of a crowded market segment. Lots of providers, free and paid.

Kevin, is this the iOS version of the app you referred to?
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vpn-...375584677?mt=8

I ask since there is also these guys named ExpressVPN (unlimited bandwidth)
https://www.expressvpn.com/

For my use - speed and avail. of VPN servers in-region would be slightly more important - cost isn't (within reason.) I have access to our company VPN but it's a long haul and wouldn't be my first choice.

----------


## KevinS

That's the app that I use.  It uses the "buy a block of bandwidth" pricing model.  The ExpressVPN app, which I haven't tried, is a subscription pricing model.

----------


## LuckyKid

> That's the app that I use.  It uses the "buy a block of bandwidth" pricing model.  The ExpressVPN app, which I haven't tried, is a subscription pricing model.



Yes. Understood. Thanks for the info. It always helpful to know "what works"!

----------


## GramChop

Hey, LuckyKid...I was perusing one of my favorite websites, Lifehacker.com, and came across this:  http://stacksocial.kinja.com/stay-se...-39-1793497175

----------


## LuckyKid

I ended up pulling the trigger on F-Secure's Freedome VPN service. Long time Finnish security company.

7 devices, for 12 months, for $40. (50% off in March.)

I'm happy with it so far. Performance is fine. Mac OS installer is a bit wonky, but it's been great on iOS and my PCs.

----------


## Petri

Also  :thumb up:  to F-Secure's Freedome.  It's a bit more security and privacy oriented than your average VPN providers.

----------

